# HT system, $2k budget



## llamaattack (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi!

I'm very new to this and could really use some help picking out a setup for my living room. The room is about 16x14 (in a condo).

My goals are:

1. Great sound for movies.

2. Great sound for music.

3. Stream music from my computer.

4. Wireless rear channel speakers (I'm renting the condo and there is no good way to run the wires).

Currently I have the following:

Sharp Aquos LC-52LE700UN TV.
DirectTV Tivo
Playstation 3
Xbox 360
Nintendo Wii

My budget is around $2k, though of course I'd be happy to stay under it. 

So....any advice? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

So you have a TV and a blu-ray device, and now you need a receiver, speakers and a subwoofer? Is that correct?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would look at starting with 3.1 to begin with

Look at the Focal special here >
http://www.accessories4less.com/index.php?page=brand&id=FOCAL

Look at a HSU subwoofer
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html

Go to AC4L and look at refurbish receivers
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html


----------



## llamaattack (Nov 22, 2012)

theJman said:


> So you have a TV and a blu-ray device, and now you need a receiver, speakers and a subwoofer? Is that correct?


Yep, correct!


----------



## llamaattack (Nov 22, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> I would look at starting with 3.1 to begin with
> 
> Look at the Focal special here >
> 
> ...


Oooh, I have Focal components in my car (165 KRX-3) and love them. Are they of similar quality for home audio?

Can you give me some tips on what I should look for in a receiver?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

llamaattack said:


> Oooh, I have Focal components in my car (165 KRX-3) and love them. Are they of similar quality for home audio?
> 
> Can you give me some tips on what I should look for in a receiver?


Car and home audio speakers, are 2 different enviorments and are not easy to
do overall comparisions. Focal makes good home speakers > with good design
and engineering inside and out. They strike a real good balance for music and
the home theater. Their presentation is overall easy on the ears >> with some
good detail and definition.

For a receiver, look for ones that can handle what you are looking for as far as
network and streaming, and with the likes of Airplay. I look for brands that are
overall reliable with good power supply and amps. Ones that are more efficient
in surround mode and hold together well, with speakers that can go low on the
impedance swings > I am not a big fan of the different receiver speaker set up
options >> however they are a nice tool for helping to set up speakers for most
of the owners out there. >> Audyessy is the most popular, however MCACC from
Pioneer is also decent, and YPAO is not bad. Denon, Marantz, and Onkyo tend to
do a good job with power handling, and some Yamahas and some Pioneer Elites 
do well. Onkyo has been measuring real good on their surround power handling.

For the Focal speakers, Denon and Marantz are my favorites - and explore Onkyo.
The Pioneer Elites with good power, can be expensive


----------

